# Embarking on a new octagon offset build.



## planecrazzy (Nov 6, 2018)

I have been designing and laying out a smoker very similar to another member a couple threads down, which looks amazing, and have run into a problem.  I thought I had enough 1/4" steel plate to do it all. I'm short a decent amount.  I found some new steel that will work, at a good price, but he has no 1/4".  He has 5/16" or 3/16".  He charges by weight.  Am I better off going heavier, or is the extra expense not going to be very justified by the end result?  Thanks everyone, you've never steered me wrong before.


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 6, 2018)

Since I'm fairly new here, I have no experience. But, a friend of mine years ago ran into the same issue as you, short on steel. He scrapped his light gauge steel and started fresh with a 150 or 200 gallon propane tank. I forget the actual size. He cleaned it out real good after cutting it and used it as a burn barrel for a month, only burning oak wood in it. 
It was overkill imo but, he probably will never have to worry about it burning through after many meat smokes/cooks.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

I'd go with 3/16" plate...  You can always insulate if the temps won't stay up...  The money you save can go into insulation or extra firewood...  Put the thinner stuff on the bottom where the heat loss is less....
Is this the build ???  My favorite build on the forum....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-new-build.104220/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-build-finally-finished.106876/


----------



## planecrazzy (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/octagon-offset-build-24-x-48.280203/

That's the link to the one that is very similar to my design.  I'm also thinking about how much easier its gonna be to cut out .188" steel vs .312" steel.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

Octagon...  Heck....  you could have a fight in there !!!   :)

I really like the design....


----------



## planecrazzy (Nov 6, 2018)

Yea it would help if I could count. Mines designed as an octagon too.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

You can edit the thread title....  On the first post, there is a "Thread tools"...  click on it...   Edit title to Octagon....


----------

